# Screensavers



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd like to put my own screensavers in Kinderella, but need to know how many she will hold.  Do tell!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Gail said:


> I'd like to put my own screensavers in Kinderella, but need to know how many she will hold. Do tell!


I would imagine it would be able to hold as much as you have free memory.... How many do you want to jam in there?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There have been anecdotal tales of too many screensavers causing trouble.  Nothing verified.

Betsy


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, I can see I won't be in any trouble - probably at the most 20.  I assume that's safe?  The other question I have is:  once I've put them all in as screensavers, can I delete one without deleting the whole collection?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would think 20 would be ok.  I haven't tried deleting just one to see what happens.  Will do some testing and let you know what happens!  Eleanor the Kindle loves testing these things out!

Betsy


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

We're always happy to give you a little project to work on!  Lemme know, when you've tried it.  And by the way, I read on another board that you can press escape to stop the animation, but that doesn't seem to work for me.  Just saying.....


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Gail said:


> Oh, I can see I won't be in any trouble - probably at the most 20. I assume that's safe? The other question I have is: once I've put them all in as screensavers, can I delete one without deleting the whole collection?


I think in theory you can, but since amazon saves them with filenames like screensaver_1.azw, it'll be hard to figure out which one you want to delete. It was easier for me to just delete them all and start over, but then I just had two in there


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> I think in theory you can, but since amazon saves them with filenames like screensaver_1.azw, it'll be hard to figure out which one you want to delete. It was easier for me to just delete them all and start over, but then I just had two in there


Theoretically, you should be able to view the thumbnails on your PC and thus determine which one you want to delete.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Theoretically, you should be able to view the thumbnails on your PC and thus determine which one you want to delete.


After you put them in the folder on the card, they don't actually become screensavers until you do the keystroke combo (Alt-Shift-0) which creates the "real" screensaver files within the system folder. These have extension .azw and are dependent on which order you created them. If you know the order you added them, then you can figure it out. OR, you can wait until the one you want to delete has shown up on your screen, then check the "screensaver_last" file in the system screensaver folder to see what number it was, and delete it then.

What I don't know is if having a missing number messes up the screensaver routine. Will test.

Betsy


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for that info, all of you....I don't have them all collected yet, so I'm not ready to install them.  Maybe by then you'll know more specifically how it works.  (I'm still trying to figure out how to resize them on PSP - I feel like such a dummy - sometimes it works and sometimes not.)


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I've followed all directions and installed 8 new photos to use as screensavers.  BUT...when I sleep, wake, sleep, etc., only 1 shows, no rotation.  It's the last one I installed.  What's wrong?  I think this question might have been asked on another board, but I can't find it.  Can you help, please?  Thanks...
Gail


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Either your "pictures" folder or your "screensavers" subfolder has been named with a capital letter.  Both folders must be in all lower-case.  You will probably need to delete the mis-named folder, create a new one that isn't capitalized and start over.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I have really messed up!  Redoing the folder with lower case didn't work for some reason.  So I deleted the whole folder and subfolder, trying to get back the default screensavers.  Now what I have is one custom screensaver (again, the last one I tried to put in) and NO default screensavers at all.  What to do??  I should have left well enough alone. Help, I'm drowning!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Take a deep breath.

OK?

No, you cannot simply rename the folders with a lower case.  The system will automatically capitalize them again if you do that.  You HAD to delete the folders.

You're halfway home.

Now create a folder called "pictures."  (lower-case p)
Within that foloder, create a sub-folder called "screensavers."  (lower-case s)
Then load your custom pictures back into that sub-folder and use the keystrokes to "install" them one at a time just as you did the first time. (Alt-F for Fullscreen, then whatever that other Alt combo is.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

The reason you can't see the default screensavers is because you still have one custom screensaver installed in your System folder.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

But how do I get rid of the 1 custom screensaver?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Gail said:


> But how do I get rid of the 1 custom screensaver?


To do that, you will have to access your System folder and delete the custom one. Check out the "I can't find my System Folder" thread in Tips and Tricks.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I've checked it out , but no way can I find my system folder.  I may give up and try again tomorrow.  but what if I took the back off and pressed the reset button?  would that solve my problem and give me back the default screensavers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, it won't help.

Take a deep breath, have a glass of wine, sleep on it and we'll start again tomorrow.  It will be alright.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Gail said:


> I've checked it out , but no way can I find my system folder. I may give up and try again tomorrow. but what if I took the back off and pressed the reset button? would that solve my problem and give me back the default screensavers?


No. 

You will have to find the System folder. It isn't hard. Go to your PC'c Control Panel. Go to Folder Options. You will get a page with four tabs. Select the Tab labeled "View." You'll see a bunch of checkboxes down the left hand side for various options. There are three that are important to you. In the first group of options is one called "Display the contents of system folders. Check it. The first option in the second batch allows you to choose to see hidden files. Make sure you check "show." Two options down from that one is "Hide protected operating system files. UNCHECK that. Apply the changes.

Now plug in your Kindle. Voila!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're really frustrated, as I said, by all means take a break!  But if you want to keep trying, try BJ's instructions for deleting the system screen_saver folder on your Kindle.  Let us know if you're able to do that, and then we'll go from there.

Betsy


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, FINALLY I got the System folder!  But there was nothing in the screensaver folder within it.  I deleted the whole empty screensaver folder and I don't know if that was the right thing to do.  Now I have as a screensaver the same last custom one I created.  Where do we go from here?


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I should add that when I go back into the drive folder, the System folder has recreated, but it is greyed out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

being greyed out is normal.  You should still be able to doubleclick it and open it.  Mine is greyed out but I can still open it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried pressing Alt-aA several times to bring it in and out of the screensaver multiple times?  Usually, once you delete the screen_saver folder, the custom screensaver appears one last time.

Betsy


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh my - I think my last post got lost - NOTHING is going right tonight!  What I tried to write was that I'd attempted to install an MGM gallery of old favorites, i.e. Greta. Grace, Elizabeth, Tyrone, Ava, etc.  Having removed them all, I'm stuck with Ava, who won't leave!  I can do nothing... And yes, I have tried many many times clicking on ALT Aa, but still she remains and my defaults won't come back.  She is very lovely, but I really want to get it right!
Gail


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gail,

Do me a favor, hook your Kindle back up to the computer,

and go to that greyed out System folder you were talking about earlier.

Double click on it to open and make sure the "screen_saver" folder is not there.  If it is, delete it.

If it is not, I think you may want to do a reset.  Try a soft reset first.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To do a soft reset, I would remove the kindle from the USB (make sure the activity indicator on the kindle isn't blinking) and then do Alt-Shift-R.  Shift is the up arrow above alt on the left.

Betsy


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Betsy, I love you!  The soft reset worked and I'm back with John, Oscar, Emily and the gang!  Thank you and everyone else for all your help.  xoxoxox
Gail


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

One more little tip for you.  I'm not sure if you saw this anywhere.

When I made my custom screensavers, I put a number on each one so I can controle how they will display.  In my case, the are Kim Harrison's 6 books.(soon to be 7!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great tip, so you started the filename with a number?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gail said:


> Betsy, I love you! The soft reset worked and I'm back with John, Oscar, Emily and the gang! Thank you and everyone else for all your help. xoxoxox
> Gail


Gail, glad we could all help!!!

It's still a learning experience for all of us!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great tip, so you started the filename with a number?
> 
> Betsy


no, I ended then with numbers. Like, K1.jpg, k2.jpg and so on.

The only thing I had trouble with was getting the pictures into a 600X800 size.

Infranview is a great free program for manipulating picture files.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

^^^Irfanview is my default picture viewer.  But for any editing I do, I use Ulead Photoimpact.  It's essentially a streamlined version of Photoshop.  And while it wasn't free, I got it for $10 on clearance at CompUSA.  Worth every penny, especially given that it also included Ulead Animator, which I used, to make, among other things, my avatar.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I fell in love with the picture of the elderly gentleman reading a book on top of a library ladder.  I downloaded it as a screen saver, but when I hit "f" it did not become a full screen size shot.  I got it from the Kindle Reader website.  Any advice would be great on how to make this bigger.  Thanks!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Did you hit the alt button at the same time as the F?  

Theresam


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

yep - it flashed, but stays the same size.  I'm thinking it may have something to do with the fact that I copied the picture off of a website.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you know what size the image is now?  Is it 600x800?

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm gonna show my ignorance - how do I tell the size?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The easiest way is probably to go back to the website page you got it from.  

If you're using Internet Explorer, right click on the image and select Properties at the bottom of the menu that pops up.  It'll be listed in there.

If you're using Firefox, right click on the image and select "View Image" .  In the title bar it will give you the dimensions.

Let me know if you have any trouble or if this doesn't work for you.

Betsy


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Its 222 x 409.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

^^^ Kindle screensavers must be 600 x 800.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

ok then, guess I'll just use it itsy bitsy -thanks!


----------

